# Young people hiding reps



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

So any of you young kids who cant buy reps ever bought one some how and hid it without your parents knowing?


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

shaneo95 said:


> So any of you young kids who cant buy reps ever bought one some how and hid it without your parents knowing?


bought reps without parents knowing but didnt hide them, i say without parents knowing, my dad was encouraging me but my mum wasnt there:lol2: went to rodbaston with the intention of collecting 4 snakes, came back with about 12:blush: ooops :lol2: my mum wasnt too bothered though, not much she could of done anyway


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> bought reps without parents knowing but didnt hide them, i say without parents knowing, my dad was encouraging me but my mum wasnt there:lol2: went to rodbaston with the intention of collecting 4 snakes, came back with about 12:blush: ooops :lol2: my mum wasnt too bothered though, not much she could of done anyway


 
From what i remember Lee you and your dad were like kids in a candy store at Rodbaston :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

wrecexotics said:


> From what i remember Lee you and your dad were like kids in a candy store at Rodbaston :lol2:


:lol2: exactly, he just hid when we got home :lol2: i was left to explain! she wasnt bothered, she thought they were cute :lol2:

oh ye, and i got some news, the bannana cali you sold me is now a dad :lol2: some stunning babies


----------



## Solo (Dec 23, 2006)

I once smuggled 2 baby boas into the house past my Mum, in my handbag :2thumb:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ive only brought them without my parents knowing... just put them in the viv, and everythings sorted


----------



## yasmin_gedeon (Feb 18, 2007)

funny you posted this yesterday i got a call from my friend saying her 11 yr old niece had brought home 2 snakes and hid them under her bed - 

her mum rehomed em before i could pick them up - 

still havent found out what they were - they were brown and black hatchlings and she was told that she could feed them ants til they got bigger - brought them for £1 each off some guy in the street !!!!!

weirdest thing i heard in ages - her niece then called me this morning asking if she could buy my green one - boiga cyanea lol


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

im thinking about trying this with an emp soon:whistling2:


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Solo said:


> I once smuggled 2 baby boas into the house past my Mum, in my handbag :2thumb:


Ain't smuggling anything small then :lol2:


I've got a couple of tarantulas hidden away, I'll just say i found them in the bath lol. I'm moving out in the next year or so anyway so dont have to worry about them getting too big! :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

yasmin_gedeon said:


> still havent found out what they were - they were brown and black hatchlings and she was told that she could feed them ants til they got bigger - brought them for £1 each off some guy in the street !!!!


Quite possibly they were slow worms, not snakes.


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

A few years ago my daughter and her boyfriend sneaked a spider in and hid it in a cupboard. The game was up when I heard the crickets. I was so angry I bought a new tank, heat mat, substrate and hides for it. That'll teach em. :bash:


----------



## Viper (May 10, 2008)

No i never did !!


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

I bought my tegu and my beardie without telling my dad...the first he saw of them was when he was walking past my room and he shrieked "What the hell is THAT?!" I always tell my mum; she usually caves quite easily  Of course, its much easier now!


----------



## snakechild (Nov 30, 2007)

well I live in uni at the moment - so my parents are fairly used to me coming back for christmas with a new lizard in tow.

Not much they can say about it really - and they usually like my reps lol. Just makes the house back home a bit crowded whenever Im there :lol2:


----------



## LiverpoolLou (Jul 30, 2007)

I took my first snake home without telling my olds. Dad didnt really like them but mum was fine with it as long as she didnt see its food! Moved into my own house less than 2 years ago and added 6 snakes and 2 beardies to my collection as well as my dog!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ive come home with reps that my dad adidnt knwo about, but he knows about them now, i didnt hide them on purpos, just didnt tell him straight away.


----------



## beaned (Mar 4, 2007)

why do you have to be young, im 40ish & i still hide my new Ts from my wife until they set up in there new homes, which will be more of a shock for her as the new tank is going in our bedroom, oh well double bed to myself lol


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

ive bought mosta mine without telling and my king snake i snuck in n my mums just found out so i told her i was lookin after it for a mate lol she doesnt believe me though knows me far too well:flrt: i bought my dog without asking too.... and my ferrets while she was on holiday as she said no lol


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

im 27 and still sneak them in lol hubby finds out when i say dont go out theres a parcel coming


----------



## commanderamanda (Apr 21, 2008)

I like playing this game, my parents detest any type of animal, I have a walk in cupboard and ive managed to hide 4 mice, and bout 10 hamsters :whistling2:

They always find out though I used to show them them when they where drunk :lol2:

now im older I just buy them and they dont seem to mind guess they have just given up


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in the service i had a baby retic in my wall locker for a few months.... then sold it... field days we would have to hide it from the inspectors... great fun.:2thumb:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I'mm currently hiding T's and mantids in my room at uni if that counts?


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

i snuck my snake in, umm and a kitten once


----------



## C&M Cresties (Mar 10, 2008)

got a bearded dragon without telling anyone. my dad just walked past my room when he got home from work and said, whys you room so bright, thats when he noticed the beardie :lol2:


----------



## paulibabes (Jan 6, 2008)

Johelian said:


> I bought my tegu and my beardie without telling my dad...the first he saw of them was when he was walking past my room and he shrieked "What the hell is THAT?!" I always tell my mum; she usually caves quite easily  Of course, its much easier now!


^ haha ditto! my dads a tw** but i sneaked em in anyway every single one, i'll be moving out soon so thtas orite but still i'm going to probs have more while i'm still here!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Im 23, own my own place and still have to hide the buggers! Well i hide them in plain sight and my mum tends to overlook any new "additions" as i have so many. In my first year of uni i had a snake but didnt tell her till i came home with it in tow. It apparently "escaped" shortly after which lead me giving my mum a right verbal lashing. However she comes into my room now and shows genuine interest so if i ever have to go back home she wont be a worry. : victory:


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Nah i just buy them and bring them back, they are past trying to say no lol, they are all in my room so it dosnt matter


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

My grandma was telling me the other day my mum actually tried to sneak a fully grown dog into the house and keep it hidden in her tiny box bedroom under a bedsheet but kept the dog food in a cupboard for all to see:lol2: she's such a muppet i love her


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

When I got my leo I just put her in her viv and no one noticed for about 2 weeks :2thumb:.
Was thinking about doin it again with a chille rose but I now live with my grandparents so they will end up in the hut which means it won't get noticed for months :lol2:.


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

i once bought a T without my dad knowing, was gonna do it with a reptile to as he would'nt let me keep one but he eventually gave in lol


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Buy things place them in the reptile room, an tell grandad that there always been there have you not been feeding them (bless him starts to painc, that he not feed them lol) long time ago now


----------



## Chels (May 22, 2008)

lol, I wish I had the means, but my room's tiny (Messy teenager's rubbish all over the floor and owning four space-hogging instruments makes it even smaller rofl), so I could never keep anything other than my old goldfish's tank. I managed to convince my mum to let me buy my leo though, out of my own money. Methinks I'll have no expensive cinema trips with friends this half term. 

But as soon as I have my own place it'll be brimming with dogs and reptillians. :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

When I was a youngster I would have done if I could - but it's hard to buy reptiles at 12 from a store that asks you where you mum is this week because they know her :devil:

She still shrieks a bit now if I have a new addition that's larger or stranger than she was expecting, even though it's in my house!


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

i was never allowed at home but i moved out and bought shit loads lol, bust up with the ex then moved back home with them in tow. parents arent too bad now, mum still wont go near them but dad likes watching them eat. hopefully getting my own place in summer so will no doubt buy a load more then lol


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

My mum knows about mine...
However her partner thinks I have two tarantulas and nothing else....
Don't know how the idiot has missed the fact that there are 5 tanks in plain view in my room :/.... No idea what he thinks are in them XD


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

The guy who got me interested in keeping reptiles had his first geckos kept in his wardrobe hidden from his parents. Now he has a purpose build brick out-building built by his dad for all his herps. I bought my rankins dragons when my parents went on holiday - the first thing i said when i met them on the drive was "I've got something in my room":lol2: They knew I'd bought animals straight away!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

i bought a rabbit and kept it in the shed (i got it off the next door neighbor) then he comes around and asks my mum how the new baby rabbit is doing!! she wasnt happy! i found some newts and snuk them in and kept them, but no-one really cared about them as they were just outside in the shed, same with all the frogs that i catch! but the rabbit was the worst, but i still got to keep it, but sadly it passed away last year, R.I.P


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Didnt do it when I was at my parents but my mum thinks its ok to lecture me on new aditions now. When I'd built my recent mantid enclosure she saw it and moaned about it, which proper winds me up.

I pointed out that I'd moved out of their house ten years ago and I'm now 30. If I want to smoke crack in my spare room I'll bloody well do it!
I guarantee it makes no difference and I'll be saying the same thing when we get something else.

Proper winds me up.....and relax....lol


----------



## Xavier (Jan 2, 2008)

I "hide" animals at uni, but don't really regard it as hiding. Everyone knows I have them, i've just not caused enough of a nuisance with them for it to be worth issuing me with a form requesting they're removed within such and such a time. Making sure the housing slots nicely beneath the desk and can be nicely, discreetly covered with a draped table cloth makes it even better.

Strangely we hide things from the Grandfather, who lives nowhere near us, because he kicks up such a fuss. He was distinctly unhappy when we got the second dog, the first cat, the second cat, the beardie, the rats, the fish, the hamsters ... ok he was unhappy with everything, so we just don't mention them, keep them in the rooms and if he notices put up with the moaning.


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm nearly 20 and I've not lived at home properly for two years so I don't really bother telling my parents what I plan to do with regards to getting new reptiles any more. My father would only say no without any reason other than he can and doesn't like reptiles, whereas if I just bring them home for a few weeks a year I get the odd grumble but that's it. It's not like it's really affecting them. If I go away for any length of time I leave them with a friend.

It's hiding them at uni which is the bigger problem, although I've pretty much given up hiding them now as my cleaner doesn't bother trying to hoover my room - I just give it a good scrub before leaving at the end of term. My biggest worry is that I live on the ground floor and have huge windows so anybody walking round the outside of the building could see them if they happened to look in the window. As a result I normally have the curtains closed.

Hopefully my partner and I will have our own place next year and one of the conditions of choosing a house/flat is that my geckos will be allowed.


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> I'm nearly 20 and I've not lived at home properly for two years so I don't really bother telling my parents what I plan to do with regards to getting new reptiles any more. My father would only say no without any reason other than he can and doesn't like reptiles, whereas if I just bring them home for a few weeks a year I get the odd grumble but that's it. It's not like it's really affecting them. If I go away for any length of time I leave them with a friend.
> 
> It's hiding them at uni which is the bigger problem, although I've pretty much given up hiding them now as my cleaner doesn't bother trying to hoover my room - I just give it a good scrub before leaving at the end of term. My biggest worry is that I live on the ground floor and have huge windows so anybody walking round the outside of the building could see them if they happened to look in the window. As a result I normally have the curtains closed.
> 
> Hopefully my partner and I will have our own place next year and one of the conditions of choosing a house/flat is that my geckos will be allowed.


whats the rules for pets at uni?


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

im about to bring home a lil tabby kitten from my friend without really asking, i think its alright though as my mum seems to be awwwing at tabbys alot lately and her old ginger is on his last legs... plus shes a crazy old cat lady lol


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

I mention new additions in passing to my parents but I havn't lived with them since I was 18 so they can't really complain. They just sort of tut and then ask what it is and what it does :lol2:

Don't bother hiding them at uni, all my landlords have known what I have in my room as do housemates. Any escapee insects have cups put over them for me to collect :2thumb:

Other half is starting to get intrigued with them now so he doesn't mind

: victory:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm at Cambridge so we're in halls for three years - can't be trusted to live out or something! Pets are completely banned, as in most universities- including guide dogs as far as I know so if I was caught by anybody who cared - porters, nasty cleaners etc. or somebody reported me (my flat mates don't mind) I'd be asked to remove them asap and probably fined or otherwise disciplined.


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

Came home with 3 adult yellow foot tortoises in boxes in the van once. Had to smuggle them down the shed or Mother would have a go at me because I couldn't afford them (she is of course right!) So I come in and she says, "Like a coffee dear ?" and I say

"love one Mum but can I have some cake with it "

She says " oh I have not got any cake" ( i knew this)" tell you what I will nip to the shops"

"Good idea" says me.

Wait 30 seconds till she is up the road then I leg it down the garden 3 times each time carrying these boxes.

Job done and it was Victoria sponge as well ! My favorite.

Clive ( aged 34)


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

Ive only ever smuggles piercings and tattoos into my mums house


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> I'm at Cambridge so we're in halls for three years - can't be trusted to live out or something! Pets are completely banned, as in most universities- including guide dogs as far as I know so if I was caught by anybody who cared - porters, nasty cleaners etc. or somebody reported me (my flat mates don't mind) I'd be asked to remove them asap and probably fined or otherwise disciplined.


Ive managed to hide a few critters in my halls this year  which uni are you at in Cambridge?


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

paulibabes said:


> ^ haha ditto! my dads a tw** but i sneaked em in anyway every single one, i'll be moving out soon so thtas orite but still i'm going to probs have more while i'm still here!


 
Lol, my dad didnt mind much after he had time to get over it (or just realise that there was nothing he could do!), but I would never tell him beforehand or he would forbid me. This way, it wasnt as though anyone had ACTUALLY told me I couldnt get anymore


----------



## lovepets (May 15, 2008)

*giant african land snails*

:welcome: 
i heard on here some ones interested ?? my sister has about 100 eggs so if you live near bristol and want some she dnt want much for em contact me or "water dragon woman" n we will tell you more


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

lovepets said:


> :welcome:
> i heard on here some ones interested ?? my sister has about 100 eggs so if you live near bristol and want some she dnt want much for em contact me or "water dragon woman" n we will tell you more


You might wanna try the classified section hun  Plus if her GALS have started breeding, then its gonna be waaaaaay more than that 100 eggs and she'll soon be over run (Arent they great :flrt If she can't get rid of em all I'd say to keep a couple if anyone wants them and bung the rest in the freezer 

Ive never really snuck anything into my parents house as I recall..although I did buy my sister a mantid a few years back, not that she minded 

Now Ive moved out they've decided that they like reptiles after all and they don't visit me anymore, they visit the animals :lol2: Always have to check the royal's still there as mum sneaks off with him XD 
I let her have my fat tail at theirs and bought sis a mantid to keep them amused lol, they're getting as obsessed as me XD


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

> Ive managed to hide a few critters in my halls this year which uni are you at in Cambridge?


I'm at St Catharine's College, Cambridge University. You?


----------



## CatB (Apr 26, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> I'm at St Catharine's College, Cambridge University. You?


Well if Dom is still Head Porter there is no way I'd be trying to hide anything! Mind you I left a couple of years ago so he may be long gone, hope it's going well.


----------



## soozthecat (May 24, 2008)

amazoncat said:


> I'm at St Catharine's College, Cambridge University. You?


Ooo the rivalry 
I'm at anglia ruskin, what are you studying? My boyfriend recently did a herp talk to some of the second year vet students there! :lol2:


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

well most of my stuff is at my grandparents, and they dont really ask much about sp. of scorpions lol

shame though, my nan knows what a deathstalker scorp is  so i cant bring one of them home without maybe lying and saying its a desert hairy lmaoo


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

its time to smuggle some more animals in at doncaster :lol2: am allowed to buy "a few" snakes :lol2: i have my list at the ready... :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

> Well if Dom is still Head Porter there is no way I'd be trying to hide anything! Mind you I left a couple of years ago so he may be long gone, hope it's going well.


Yeah Dom's still about. The trick is picking rooms with bedders who don't care. I was in I staircase last year with Jeanette, who would most likely have just tried to mop Sebastian if she'd ever found him and this year I'm at Chads with a nice bedder who just leaves me alone. I'm pretty sure I don't want Dom to ever find out though - he can be scary!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

thankfully my OH is really into reptiles too (Geckos mostly) so it's just a case of "Reiyuu, I've bought another snake, its a 12ft retic Im picking up on sunday"


----------



## smilo (Aug 17, 2007)

Never hidden them from parents, but between me and my housemates in our flat at Nottingham Uni last year we had 2 gerbils, 2 rats and 3 tarantulas hidden away, whilst my friend in another flat had a boa stashed under her bed. Unfortunately now Uni has finished I have a much less friendly landlord to hide my beardie / crestie (when I get it) from.


----------



## ashleybarnett (May 27, 2008)

Ah! I have learnt the trick of telling mum and getting her to say "yes, okay, do what you want" after persistant nagging. Then when I arive home with a tank and dad has a fit about where its gonna go and how I can't afford it and how much it's gonna cost him in electricity, I just say that mum said it was okay.:devil:

Don't quite know what to expect when I come home in the next few weeks with a 4x2x2 viv. :blush: But he has commented on how that I made an attempt to tidy my room "Good effort boy, I see you managed to clear at least some of the crap in your room" Can't wait to see the look on his face when he sees what the new "clean" gap on the floor has been filled with!


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

i bought my tokay and when i got it home it was like a military operation to get in the viv without mum noticing lol and once it was in there she couldnt touch him ha ha


----------

